#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Fish Trap

## dirtydog

Occasionally I like to wander round my place to see what sort of junk I have, which I might add most should be thrown away but you try telling a Thai that, although, I do have a cunning plan on how to get rid of some of the more rubbishy junk we have, anyway I came across some fish traps, I assume the Thai fish trap is pretty much the same as fish traps in the rest of Asia, probably the only difference now from 100 years ago is the nets are not hand made anymore.

Anyway here is the first fish trap, interwoven bamboo, about 25cm high so not for catching the big fish, probably need quite a few of these traps if you wanted to make a meal, I assume you just chuck some bait inside and then put the trap in a river or klong.



The top bit comes out to get your fishes out, note it is funnel shaped to dissuade them from escaping once they are in there.



 Must be a lot of work to weave one of these.



These fish traps aren't mine and are for sea fish, supposedly this one is for squid, they see the plastic in the trap and have to eat it, I notice that a lot of Thai squid has bits of what seems to be hard plastic in it, or maybe thats just another part of its body?



Loads of fish traps in Rayong ready to go out for a days fishing.

----------


## Happyman

The first one is indeed a trap for small fishes in ponds or monsoon drains.
Not used much nowadays as the cast net has taken over!
They do make nice 'ethnic' lampshades though  :Smile: 

The second one is for grouper and trevally
The plastic is to imitate squid or octopus and the fish go in to eat them .
The bit of 'Plastic" in a squid is called the 'pen' and is actually the creatures skeleton !!!

Have never seen any like the last pic though ! 

( Set up and financed a workshop for the Rawai Sea Gypsies after the Tsunami rebuilding longtails and also making about 150 of the traps in the second pic)

----------


## dirtydog

> The bit of 'Plastic" in a squid is called the 'pen' and is actually the creatures skeleton !!!


Have to admit I did assume they were hardened 7/11 plastic bags  :Smile:

----------


## Happyman

:Smile:  At least you admitted it - That takes courage with the pisstaking lot on this forum !!
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## dirtydog

Of course even 1,000 years ago us English were more advanced, we didn't mess about with catching tiny little fish in tiny little bamboo fish traps, we built monstrosities out of rocks, infact they were so good they got banned from rivers, here's one in Wales that was about 100 meters long, "V" shaped wall and as the tide goes out the fish get trapped, no need to poison them or use explosives, well, unless you want to of course  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

I didn't know that lesser spotted dogfigh grew to about 200 yards long  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^This was a 1,000 years ago,never forget Jesus fed the starving thousands with just 2 of these fishes and a couple of loaves of french bread, things were bigger in the old days, just ask blackgang  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

This one looks like a poor mans Avery with plastic 7Eleven birds that don't need feeding.

----------


## beazalbob69

Those plastic 7/11 birds is where 7/11 gets that familar chime when you walk into a 7/11. Its their mating call "ding dong....ding dong....lets get it on" :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Oh shit, you mean that that gibberish that the girl says when you walk through the door isn't "Can i have you phone number"

----------


## dirtydog

This fish trap I saw in a Pattaya plant shop, it is tied to the roof rafters, supposedly it is to bring good luck to the shop, obviously if you believed that you would believe in reincarnation, ghosts and other ridiculous things, maybe even amulets that make you bullet and knife proof, naaa, nobodies that stupid are they  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Well I had to go down the land today to have a clearing up and bonfire of the old fallen wood from the trees, I can imagine in the future people making do with plastic trees as real ones seem to create a lot of mess and work, anyway I cam across this cunningly hidden camoflaged blue fish trap, it was so bright I think even the fish could see it.



At first I thought it was a keep net because the end is out of the water, got to admit I was just going to chuck it on the bonfire, but it seems a lot of work went into this fish trap.

4 plastic bottle ends have been stuck on the netting.



Here is the inside of the fish trap, you can see a couple of fresh water prawns, bit too small to eat, not sure if they are bait or not.



There were several small fish in there, this was the only one I could get a photo of, if you don't know what sort of fish it is you can look it up here at the *Thai Fish* page.

----------


## dirtydog

*Native American fish trap*





*A Cheap Fish Trap*

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Happyman
> 
> The bit of 'Plastic" in a squid is called the 'pen' and is actually the creatures skeleton !!!
> 
> 
> Have to admit I did assume they were hardened 7/11 plastic bags


*Known in Aus. as "the feather"*

----------


## Thaiguy

plastic bottle ends have been stuck on the netting.



*Here is the inside of the fish trap, you can see a couple of fresh water prawns, bit too small to eat, not sure if they are bait or not.*

*Mrs.T. Guy tells me this is for catching Issan Goong ( prawn ) very small apparently?* 
*What you see is probably the catch of the day ?*

----------


## drbillphd

> This fish trap I saw in a Pattaya plant shop, it is tied to the roof rafters, supposedly it is to bring good luck to the shop, obviously if you believed that you would believe in reincarnation, ghosts and other ridiculous things, maybe even amulets that make you bullet and knife proof, naaa, nobodies that stupid are they


Yes, it's supposed to represent money coming in and not going back out.  I see a lot of temples in Lopburi selling these things to people, with Buddhist image blessings on them..

----------

